# Never mind online leaks, Wolverine a hit



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Remember how 20th Century Fux was screaming about online leaks of an unfinished workprint of X-Men Origins: Wolverine a month before its official release date?

Not long after, it was followed by what was presumably the finished version, an event completely ignored by the lamescream media.

Why all the fuss?

Fux: 'No one will want to see it when it's already been on the P2P nets.' [sob, sob]

However, it hasn't made a blind bit of difference.

In fact, it's, "howling its way to the top of the box office with an opening day gross of $35 million," says EW.com.

And, "The gross put the star-crossed superhero flick - leaked print, swine-flu scare, bad reviews and all - in the neighborhood of Iron Man, which began last summer with a $35.2 million bang," says E! Online."
http://www.p2pnet.net/story/21207


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

http://movie6.net/ go watch it here free and enjoy the other thousands free. New movie released every week,I haven't been to the movie house in years.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

SIR****TMG said:


> http://movie6.net/ go watch it here free and enjoy the other thousands free. New movie released every week,I haven't been to the movie house in years.


Soon to change.
"Movie6.net is being shut down due to legal issues.

The forum will be left up for a couple more days. However no new users will be allowed to register and posting links will not be allowed. Goodbye and thanks to all the users who have supported us."


----------

